# Id This Please



## KevinB (Sep 6, 2009)

I would like to know what kind of piranha is it, planning on buy it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gold rhom imo


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Serra Rhombeus


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Gold rhom imo


X2


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Gold rhom imo


X2
[/quote]

X3


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

S. rhombeus


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol that is Sylar_92s Serrasalmus Rhombeus. The one with the heater burn.


----------



## KevinB (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok thanks guys. That what I thought it was, but the guy told me it was a Gibbus. Had to make sure


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks like a bigger version of my rhom.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

KevinB said:


> Ok thanks guys. That what I thought it was, but the guy told me it was a Gibbus. Had to make sure


how much was he asking, just curious.


----------



## KevinB (Sep 6, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Ok thanks guys. That what I thought it was, but the guy told me it was a Gibbus. Had to make sure


how much was he asking, just curious.
[/quote]

He asking $70 on kijiji toronto


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Rhom maybe a Gold Diamond, Good looking fish for 70


----------

